# Difference starting clomid on cd2 or cd3



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well Im back on the clomid crazy train!!!! 

Really wanted to try IUI but my cons strongly advised clomid AGAIN as I had a lap and dye in Sept! 

Only difference is I will be taking it on cd2 instead of cd3. Does anyone know why? Or whether it makes any difference?

Thanks girls
Hope x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There is little to no difference on response or success rates in terms of when you start taking clomid.  It can be taken cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8 and cd5-9.

There is some thinking that the earlier in cycle you start taking clomid the less likely you are to get thinning of womb lining or drying of cervical mucus but there is no strong research or proof behind this.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

